# Adding second kernel to GRUB

## Dummy

I've compiled second kernel and would like to add it to GRUB menu as alternative. Could you please advise how to do that. Thank you.

----------

## james

Here's mine to use as an example.

HTH,

J

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Devel2 on BackPocket Systems Gentoo Linux 2.4.19 Pre Emp Kernel

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

title=Devel2 Back Up Kernel (Normal)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage.latest1 root=/dev/hda3

----------

## syadnom

default 0

timeout 10

#splashimage=*

title=base install

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImageoriginal root=/dev/hda3

title=updated 2.4.19-r7

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImager7 root=/dev/hda3

title=base with matrox support

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImageMGA root=/dev/hda3

----------

## Dummy

The problem is that I cannot find grub.conf anymore.

/boot is empty.

When I load system grub is in MBR and it works, but I cannot find it's configuration file in /boot/grub/grub.conf anymore.

/boot does not have any files

???

----------

## fghellar

 *Dummy wrote:*   

> /boot is empty.

 

And it should be, unless you have mounted your boot partition. Remember to RTFM...

----------

## Damasz

By default the /boot partition is not mounted for safety reasons, you have to mount it yourself before you can edit the grub files.

Greetings,

Gert-Jan

----------

## Dummy

Thanks guys !!!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

